
Russia now requires public WiFi hotspot operators to collect user passport data - sologoub
http://lenta.ru/news/2014/08/08/wifipassport/
======
wyager
If we don't build infrastructure where this kind of bottlenecking is
infeasible ASAP, we might be fucked for the next few decades. Governments are
already figuring out that it's in their best interest to control all methods
of communication. If we don't hurry, they might succeed.

~~~
ejr
There are several ideas in play that skirt this idea, however none have
widespread adoption as far as I'm aware
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_mesh_network](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_mesh_network)

Frequency hopping, spread-spectrum technologies have been around for quite a
while now and a few have seen adoption in the open market, but again, these
are fewer and far in-between most other accepted technologies.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frequency-
hopping_spread_spect...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frequency-
hopping_spread_spectrum)

~~~
wyager
FHSS doesn't solve the fundamental issue of limited bandwidth. In fact, it
makes it worse, since it prevents effective spectrum-sharing.

To solve these problems, our best options now are spacial multiplexing and
beamforming, which are improving nicely.

------
sologoub
Article is in Russian, but the gist of it is that operators of hotspots are
now required to log every person logging in, establish their identity and keep
records of their passport number or other documents used for identification.

They are required to maintain these records for at least 6 months.

------
raquo
NOT TRUE.
[http://lenta.ru/news/2014/08/08/ermolaev/](http://lenta.ru/news/2014/08/08/ermolaev/)

This only concerns state-funded internet access terminals, like computers in
libraries (or, in case of Russia, post offices), not your typical Wi-Fi
hotspots.

~~~
Grue3
Wrong. Under this law, every internet provider must be able to provide a list
of users using its service. Which automatically rules out any unrestricted
public wifi.

~~~
raquo
Any new law in Russia goes through mandatory interpretation dance in the
media, because the wording is often so convoluted.

And regardless of the actual wording, whether this law applies to all public
wifi networks, or just some subset of them will be determined by an
"explanatory notice" of the agency that will be enforcing the law.

I highly doubt that you will actually need a passport or drivers license on
you to access any public wifi. Most likely they'll settle for requiring phone
number verification in most cases.

------
unreal37
Hey, just like mainland China. I had my passport scanned in an internet cafe
in Beijing.

~~~
thaumasiotes
You can use the internet at Starbucks in Shanghai without providing ID.

Also, my I-paid-cash SIM card came with a data plan.

~~~
unreal37
Ah cool. The Starbucks in Shanghai didn't have wifi when I was there. Good to
see it changing - slowly.

~~~
lvturner
WiFi is pretty ubiquitous in most coffee shops large and small in Beijing,
doesn't require a passport either (although I think technically it is supposed
to)

------
adam-f
I find it ironic that the country harboring Edward Snowden is implementing
this policy.

( To be fair, Snowden's complaint was not that America has a surveillance
state, but that the NSA was implementing it covertly. )

~~~
Grue3
Also look up "blogger's law" which forces every popular blogger writing in
Russian language (not necessarily in Russia) to register as mass media or be
blocked.

